# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Bo, autonomous assistant robot for customer service, Dexory, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Dexory

dexory.com/our-solution

----------


## Airicist

Bo by BotsAndUs

Published on Feb 23, 2017




> Say hello to Bo - the social robot with state of the art human-robot-interaction capabilities. Engaging, innovative and practical, Bo revolutionises customer and guest experience across events, hospitality and retail.

----------


## Airicist

Bo in Retail - autonomous assistants for customer service

Published on Oct 1, 2017




> Bo by BotsAndUs, is an intelligent and interactive assistant for events, hospitality and retail. He revolutionises customer/guest journeys, saving them time and money while helping companies optimise their offering by capturing and analysing real time data.

----------

